# Hello, help pls



## AVela (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi there
My name is Arber, and i joined here because i need some advice/help.
There is a feral/stray cat that's basically trapped in the roof of the place were i live. I say trapped because it has no doors/stairs to access it, only two small hatches. I still have no idea how it got there. It has been up there for over a month, but only recently i realized it was up there. I live in the floor near the roof. I have tried to catch it and get it down from there but haven't succeeded yet. I try to feed the pour soul but im at work most of the day. Here in my country there are no state or other organizations dealing with stray animals. Also it's hard for me to feed it because there is only a small hatch in the roof for access and operating the door there and taking food in the roof is hard. After this long post i'll get to the point. Is there any drug/medicine to put the poor soul to sleep for a couple of hours so i can take it down from there. I might go on vacation soon and will be missing for days. Any other advice appreciated. I know this thread is for presenting ourselves but could not post in other threads. Please respond with ideas/help ASAP.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a hard situation, poor baby! Have you tried using a live trap? If not, maybe feeding him closer and closer to where you get up on the roof to the point where he can find the exit? Maybe a Half a Benadryl will make him sleepy, but I don't want to recommend doing it until you check with a vet, he might have a reaction to it. It is tough, but thank you for taking cate of him. Any neighbors that may take over while you are gone to feed him? I time the little thing will probably trust you enough to be picked up and taken safely off the roof, but you may need to work on that after you get back from vacation.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Failing that, could you find a way to construct an escape for the cat? Can you leave a hatch open and then an open way to the road/street/yard?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

A live trap is a must. If your country does not have an active animal control organization you may have trouble finding a suitable trap. In the USA they are available at home improvement stores. You may need to do some searching, or calling the police to ask where to get one. That is the only way you are probably going to catch him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Leave the hatch open or build an escape for the cat as others have suggest. thanks for taking pity on this poor kitty.


----------



## AVela (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanx for the quick responses everyone. I let the hatches open all the time, even at night. Has not worked yet. We once went 5 people on the roof and tried to direct it towards the open hatch, but it did not work. Right now im trying half of a sleeping pill on some sausage. Hope to help it. Would have adopted the poor thing if it was possible, but as an adult stray cat, i dont believe will ever accept humans. If this does not work ill try an improvised trap, with a stick, a box and a rope.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Best of luck. Let us know how it goes. I still wouldnt use a sleeping pill. Once its off the roof and drugged it may not be able to safely protect itself until its out of its system. Be careful.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

What happened with the cat on the roof?


----------



## AVela (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok guys/girls. Been away for a while. Didn't go on vacation so the cat remained feed. I tried half of a sleeping pill, and it did not work. For now im just feeding her/him ( still havent figured if it's a she or a he), 2 times a day, when i can. I buy here some wurstels and sausage, and give her some leftovers from my food. It does not eat everything though. So for now i'll just feed it. Btw , some advice here would be appreciated. Since i have a low income ( happens) cat food here is very expensive. so, anyone knows some cheap/fast way of making a good diet for the poor soul. I dont want it to starve on my roof . Thnx in advance everyone.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

a raw diet would be good for it. There are other on CF more qualified to tell you which people food would be great for your cat. They will chime in soon I hope.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AVela, which country do you live in? 
I know different Cultures/Countries can have very different foods that are acceptable. ..if we knew what you have that is available, we can help you work something out for your 'Roof' cat!


----------



## AVela (Aug 13, 2013)

I live in Albania. Ours is basically a turkish cooking with also a lot of traditional albanian food, although all types of food are available. 
Starting from rice, pasta, meat, vegetables (all), lots of types of bread, you name it. Fast food of the greek-turkish types like kebaps, gyros, etc etc. Most of the meat here is chicken/pig/veal.. goats and lamb meat is more expensive.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AVela, Now we know what you have available! Hold on! We several 'Raw' feeders here who know the proper ratios for everything...that can help immensely! 
You are wonderful for trying to care for this Roof Cat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AVela, Hoping some RAW Feeders will jump into this with some help for you...


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

The basic ratios for raw feeding is 80% muscle; beef, lamb, chicken, etc including heart, 10% secreting organs; liver, kidney etc & 10% bone. My mix is 60% muscle, 20% heart, 5% kidney, 5% liver & 10% bone - provided by mincing wings & necks.


----------



## AVela (Aug 13, 2013)

well,now im learning what it does not it eat, first. Managed to take a pic of the cat, but it's a bit blurry, because i was zooming at max. That how far would stay from me, for now. But it's a progress,before would run away. Now it doesn't. stays and watches what i have to feed it. Im using roflbot for the pic, because i could not upload it directly in here.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you for caring for this cat!

Something very important is... feeding sausage is not good for cats, there is too much salt. 

Can you buy a bag of kibble for this cat? It would be much healthier.

You could also try raw food, however it can be pretty complex to feed correctly and not that cheap in order to ensure that the animal is getting all of the correct vitamins and minerals from what you are feeding.

However, between the option of sausage or raw chicken, please feed the cat some chicken instead. If you can find mice/rats (snake food) in any stores that would be great, or quail or small chicks.

Are you able to make a shelter for the cat on the roof top? Or have you considered setting a trap for it?


----------



## AVela (Aug 13, 2013)

The cat has some hiding spots over the roof with cover, so for now, it's ok. But soon will be winter here, so i have given some thoughts for a shelter. A trap for now is out of question. See, even if i could catch it, i can't keep it in my place for now, so probably would have to release it outside. And i dont know how much the cat has been on the roof or if it can survive for now. Probably ate all the rats,lizards in the roof, up until started to meow for food at my window. And im pretty sure someone put that cat on the roof, because there is now way he could have gotten there ( and there is no reason too) . I'll try and give him what i can actually. Cat food here is pretty xpensive, plus in my town i haven't seen any shop selling it. One question though? How about fish? Is ok to feed him him fish? Raw or cooked? My cousin goes fishing sometimes and maybe i can scrap something from him too [ i dont eat fish btw, the smell  ]. Any other advice would be helpful. Havent named the fella yet, i'll try and figure his sex first


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi AVela! Fish is not a good diet for a Cat, as an occasional treat, maybe yes.
Since you live in Albania and do have access to Chicken, Pork and Veal...

Most raw feeders talk about a 'Mixture' of three kinds of meat, for the most complete
nutritional value, with some of the organ meats throwen in, like some heart, kidneys, a little liver ( its high in vitamin A, a little goes a long way!). 

I wish I knew more about all the proper ratios...
Do you have a "Friendly" butcher that you could get scraps from?
I hope you put a big container of water up there for "Roof Cat"!
You're a Special Person to try and help this
poor cat!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You need to start thinking of a warm shelter for him for the winter. Look thru this thread of many different ideas. You could modify it to what you have available there. Straw is the best liner for cat houses. 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/110830-outdoor-shelters-feral-cats.html

Hes a pretty orange kitty. Awww cute guy!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Last week we had an identical cat on an identical roof, spent 2 days trying to rescue it morning to night. It was a huge mission. My friend finally succeeded and released him next to a cat feeding station right under the place. Guess where the cat was found, happily, the next day?


----------

